# Captain Morgan



## 3 Olives (Apr 10, 2012)

I promised I'd take my Wife to Myrtle Beach this year but I didn't say when. When is the comp you participated in last year?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2012)

actually I retired a couple of years ago, but the comp is this coming weekend.


----------

